# New RV travel, looking for ideas for our first trip..:)



## RVthereYet? (Apr 24, 2015)

Any recommendations for our first RV trip from phoenix AZ to Seattle? We want to go to Napa for a few days.  We just got a Tiffin 36 ft Allegro Red class A. Taking our 2 small dogs....  Any pointers for newbies?? We are also getting ideas for a "Toad"..thank you for any advice!!


----------



## C Nash (Apr 25, 2015)

For the first trip I would do atrial run close to home.  Is the Allegro a new rv?  Always check air pressure in tires before each trip and daily during trip.  If use MH check age of tires.   Toad some Saturns, jeeps, Honda civivs. A lot of G products can be towed 4 down.  I like to tow 4 down over dolly.  Need breaking system on toad or dolly.


----------



## LEN (Apr 26, 2015)

I would stick to I-5 as you go, Kitfox RV park then Rolling hills casino then 7-feathers casino all have good pull throughs with food if eating out.. And if your going to sight see give us a time frame for travel. There is a bunch to see on the way. Toads are "what do you do" Stay on good roads about any towable car will do. If a real sight finder go everywhere, from honda 4x4 to a top of the line Jeep 4x4 to really get off road and of course BUDGET.

LEN


----------



## Bmcgoo (Jul 2, 2015)

I like to see where I am going before I go there. I like the mobilerving website because I can use a route planner and see what is along the way, I usually can hit 400 miles on a good day. Anyway, I can see pictures or videos once I choose some options, Personally, I like the Salt Lake City KOA if you are going that way.


----------



## ElisaDikens (Apr 26, 2016)

This looks something pretty much great to try. It makes me feel really nice trying something like this. I am sure that everyone will get so much positive stuff to learn from this. I  completely really like to try things like this from always. So this will be great for me to explore anything like this again and soon or sure.


----------

